# CPC-A seeking an Entry-Level position in the Atlanta Metro Area



## mystic1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi. My name is Neva Booker, and I'm a CPC-A seeking an entry level position at either a physician's office or hospital in the Atlanta Metro area. I received my Certificate of Graduation in Medical Billing and Coding through Career Step which is a very well-known school out of Provo, Utah. They have over 20 years of online training experience and have partnered with a number of established businesses in the industry including AHIMA and the AAPC. If you would like any more information they're website is www.careerstep.com and you can contact Jenae Walker (Employment Coordinator) at (888) 657-5762 ext. 8434. I would like to apply my training and education in a real-time medical billing/coding environment.

Also I have administrative assistant experience working in a business office were I did data entry and telephone work. Furthermore, I am a hard working individual who enjoys learning new things and is prepared to work beyond the typical forty-hour week to achieve success.
I have included my resume and would love to apply my education to a position. 

Sincerely,
Neva Booker


----------

